
Ask HN: Are you interested in open-source hidden nuggets? - alexporcescu
During the last 2 years I&#x27;ve checked daily the trending Github pages. Doing so I&#x27;ve created my awesome personal lists of end-to-end software projects.<p>Any project at work I&#x27;ve had I would know something open source related to that. I&#x27;ve saved my companies a lot of engineering effort and money.<p>Is anyone interested in suggestions regarding open source enterprise apps (CRM, HR, .etc), marketing tools, school and hospital management systems. And others?
======
starbugs
I guess you'd find out if you published it?

~~~
alexporcescu
Thanks! Working on an awesome list.

~~~
starbugs
Looking forward to it. In my experience, quality contributions are always
appreciated by the HN community.

